# Anyone having the same problems with workers



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

It is pretty sad out there. There is no drive for getting it done anymore. Where is the future in construction? When I came into this trade I told myself that I would own my own business someday. My boss told me I was crazy. It made me want to prove him wrong. Well 3 years on my own -it has paid off. I just netted $500,000.00 in my third year and the sky is the limit right now. The old boss got too greedy-stopped looking for work and his guys sat on unemployment for 4 months out of the year. Never give up! There is work out there-get on the horn-FAX-internet-it's all at your finger tips. If you want to work -it is there.


----------



## Adam in BC (Aug 28, 2008)

Look on the bright side, when you finally find and hire a guy thats smart enough to figure out the business, skilled enough to do a good job reliably, and works hard enough to make some dough, he will start up his own show and start undercutting your bids.:thumbup:


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Aug 28, 2008)

*Omg*



> Look on the bright side, when you finally find and hire a guy thats smart enough to figure out the business, skilled enough to do a good job reliably, and works hard enough to make some dough, he will start up his own show and start undercutting your bids.


Totally agree, and most of the work is taken by Illegal workers working so cheap you can't compete & pay your bills.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

snow man said:


> their pay would reflect what they accomplished :thumbup:


.....................................................................................
Reply to original thread


----------

